# Sticky  Raw Feeding FAQs



## Lauri & The Gang

This post will answer some of the frequently asked questions about feeding a raw diet. Feel free to post your questions on this thread and I'll update the top post with the answers!

*What is a raw diet (BARF, SARF, SARD, etc)?*

A raw diet is exactly what it sounds like - feeding your dogs (and cats) raw meat and bones.
​*Aren't bones dangerous for dogs to eat - like chicken bones? My vet said they will puncture the dogs stomach/intestines!*

COOKED bones are dangerous. RAW bones are safe. We have members of the board that have been feeding their dogs raw chicken bones for over a decade and never had a problem.
​*What do all those acronyms stand for?*

*BARF *= Bones And Raw Food (this acronym is attributed to Dr. Ian Billinghurst, a Australian vet who is credited with starting the raw feeding movement)

*SARD *= Species Appropriate Raw Diet
*SARF *- Species Appropriate Raw Feeding (these both came about when Dr. Billinghurst copyrighted the use of the term BARF in regards to raw feeding)

*RMB *= Raw Meaty Bones (any food item that contains meat and *edible *bone)

*MM *= Muscle Meat (any meat without bone)

*OM *= Organ Meat (liver, kidney, brains, eyes)

​


----------



## Castlemaid

Awesome Sticky! 

More frequent questions:

What about Salmonella and other bacteria? Won't my dog get sick from eating infected raw meat? 

and:

I really hate the smell of Liver. Can I skip the Organ Meats and just give my dog a multivitamin?


----------



## Denali Girl

I am glad that this is posted and I will be following it.

Some more questions, why are a lot of vets against feeding a raw diet? I know my vet is against it and she was naming Salmonella and other bacteria as a major problem? 

I will say that from the time I regestered on this forum, it has appeared to me that the majority of the dogs getting sick, weather it be from runny stools or vomiting or just not eating has been from kibble fed dogs. The "raw fed" group seems or appears to be having less problems.


----------



## Puppy

Thanks for this post! I was worried about the bones!


----------



## goatdude

Denali Girl said:


> I am glad that this is posted and I will be following it.
> 
> Some more questions, why are a lot of vets against feeding a raw diet? I know my vet is against it and she was naming Salmonella and other bacteria as a major problem?


Vets who seem to stay current and who don't have a vested interest in any dog food company would not hold that opinion. 



Denali Girl said:


> I will say that from the time I regestered on this forum, it has appeared to me that the majority of the dogs getting sick, weather it be from runny stools or vomiting or just not eating has been from kibble fed dogs. The "raw fed" group seems or appears to be having less problems.


Dogs can eat things that would make most humans very sick or very dead. The design of the canine digestive tract is quite different from ours. My own dog is raw fed (since July '10) and since switching she has put on weight and never has had any runny stool. Also, as a side benefit, stool volume with raw fed dogs is quite small and breaks up into an ash fairly quick so much less yard cleaning necessary.


----------



## dogless

How do raw feeders handle vacations, like a week long without access to a freezer? How long can the raw be kept NOT frozen before feeding?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Castlemaid said:


> What about Salmonella and other bacteria? Won't my dog get sick from eating infected raw meat?


Dogs' digestive systems were made to handle food heavy in bacteria... they are very short and contain strong acid. Kibble takes longer to digest, and that is why you see e-coli/bacteria related recalls with kibble.



Denali Girl said:


> why are a lot of vets against feeding a raw diet? I know my vet is against it and she was naming Salmonella and other bacteria as a major problem?


Generally, vets certainly mean well, but were likely given incorrect information in vet school since the very few nutrition courses they took were likely sponsored by a pet food company (usually Hills (Science Diet), Iams or Eukanuba). Pet food companies are, of course, going to say that ONLY dog food is good for dogs. Additionally, with all there is to learn in vet school, there simply is not time to focus too much on nutrition. 



dogless said:


> How do raw feeders handle vacations, like a week long without access to a freezer? How long can the raw be kept NOT frozen before feeding?


I usually bring along a cooler. I will keep the majority of the dogs' food frozen, knowing that it will slowly thaw out in the cooler. If I'm going on a really long trip, one cooler will be stocked with completely frozen meat, and I won't open it until my other cooler (containing non-frozen meat) has been used up.

If I know there's a grocery store in the area I will be traveling to, I will plan on buying some meat on the road.

As far as how long it can be kept unfrozen... for dogs it's considerably longer than humans. We will go a week or more with unfrozen meat and still feed it to the dogs. Be forewarned that it may get a bit stinky... but the dogs usually don't mind!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

dogless said:


> How do raw feeders handle vacations, like a week long without access to a freezer? How long can the raw be kept NOT frozen before feeding?


Alot depends on WHERE you are going.

Most every town in America has a grocery store of SOME type ... and they have meat. Even if you just feed chicken for the week it won't harm the dog.

When we went to dog camp for the weekend we took the food, frozen, in a cooler. By the end of the weekend the last of it was mostly thawed.

If you are going camping, in the wilderness, where they really won't be ANYWHERE to buy stuff and you can't carry a cooler - I would just get some good kibble to feed for that time and then switch back to raw when you return.


----------



## dogless

What is the reason behind not mixing raw and kibble? 

I have been mixing a small amount of pre-made raw (Natures variety) into my dogs kibble and she has really liked it and seems to be doing well on it. I have also mixed in some meat scraps from when I am cleaning meat into her kibble and she likes it. 

What is the issue with doing this?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Oh, and I also know some rawfeeders that will switch to premade raw for their vacations, particularly if they're going to be staying in hotels.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

dogless said:


> What is the reason behind not mixing raw and kibble?


The thought is that, because raw and kibble digest at different rates, it can cause digestive upset and/or increase the risk for salmonella/e-coli, etc. Honestly, though, I've heard of plenty of people who feed both at the same time without issues. I personally do not do it because I feed 100% raw.


----------



## lhczth

I take frozen food and put it on ice when I travel, but would find grocery stores if it was for longer than 5-6 days. When I went to Germany I used Embark, a dehydrated food from The Honest Kitchen. Just add hot water and let soak. Then I added some table scraps.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Is it a good idea to add supplements and vitamins with raw if so what and how much?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Miss Molly May said:


> Is it a good idea to add supplements and vitamins with raw if so what and how much?


You will find many differing opinions on this one. I am of the opinion that if you are feeding a well balanced raw diet, there is no need to add any vitamins, etc. I don't think it hurts (and can only help) to add supplements like chondroitin, glucosamine, and MSM for joint support. I personally use Longevity by Springtime, Inc. as a supplement because it contains a lot of good stuff and nothing I feel uncomfortable feeding. I chose the Longevity over the plain Joint Health supplement because my Rottweiler tends to get bad gas no matter what we feed him, and the digestive enzyme in Longevity really helps with that.


----------



## GSD84

We will be getting our pup middle of September as the litter will be due mid July. So I have been researching food and was told by a dog trainer to go with Tollendale?? And she said it was raw food, so i looked it up only to realize it is actual meat! Like the ones you buy at the store. I had no clue you could feed this to dogs! What I am confused about is how do you plan the meals? Do you buy for a whole month? Here chicken and meat is extremely expensive. LIke 12 bucks for 4 chicken breasts. Isn't this alternative a lot more expensive? And I'd imagine you would need a big freezer for all this meat? I'm so confused with all this lol. Sorry but really want to make an informed decision with the dog food. Lastly how much would you feed a puppy compared to a full grown female gsd?


----------



## pkhoury

I apologize if this has been asked before, but is it bad to feed my dog as minimal of a raw diet as possible? Minimal meaning primarily meat. Right now, he's getting a mix of kibble (Taste of the Wild Bison/Venison) and my own homemade food (ground turkey, yams, white rice, garlic, olive oil and crushed egg shells for calcium). He's starting to lose interest in the latter, but LOVES raw meat (and it's darn near impossible to get him to eat fruits, like a banana).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Castlemaid

GSD84 said:


> We will be getting our pup middle of September as the litter will be due mid July. So I have been researching food and was told by a dog trainer to go with Tollendale?? And she said it was raw food, so i looked it up only to realize it is actual meat! Like the ones you buy at the store. I had no clue you could feed this to dogs! What I am confused about is how do you plan the meals? Do you buy for a whole month? Here chicken and meat is extremely expensive. LIke 12 bucks for 4 chicken breasts. Isn't this alternative a lot more expensive? And I'd imagine you would need a big freezer for all this meat? I'm so confused with all this lol. Sorry but really want to make an informed decision with the dog food. Lastly how much would you feed a puppy compared to a full grown female gsd?


When feeding raw, dogs don't care if they get the chicken breast or the left-over back and other lower quality parts that people eat. In fact, the bones and cartilage and parts of internal organs still sticking to the chicken back is very important part of a balanced raw diet. Raw diet is more than feeding just meat. You want to approximate the natural diet of wild canids which will eat a small prey whole. Grouse, Rabbit, mice - they eat the whole thing: Fur, feathers, internal organs and bones. Feeding only meat with no raw bones or organ meat is NOT balanced, and can lead to health issues. 

Fortunately, the stuff that is good for dogs is pretty inexpensive compared to buying premium chicken breasts. Reading more on Raw here on the forum is a start, and this is an excellent website that many people (including myself), have found invaluable to help one get started:
Raw Feeding
This is Laurie's website, the person who started this thread. 

As for amounts, the website goes more into detail on how to calculate how much to feed, but as a general guideline, count on feeding both puppies and adults about 2 lbs of raw per day - puppies will eat the same as an adult because of how fast they are growing.


----------



## Castlemaid

pkhoury said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, but is it bad to feed my dog as minimal of a raw diet as possible? Minimal meaning primarily meat. Right now, he's getting a mix of kibble (Taste of the Wild Bison/Venison) and my own homemade food (ground turkey, yams, white rice, garlic, olive oil and crushed egg shells for calcium). He's starting to lose interest in the latter, but LOVES raw meat (and it's darn near impossible to get him to eat fruits, like a banana).
> 
> Any suggestions?


Yes, you can feed a mix of kibble and raw. I say that any raw and/or home-cooked added to kibble is better than none. If feeding minimal raw, I would still feed bones and stick to the ratios set out here: The Basics

You could do one kibble meal and one raw/home-cooked meal a day, if you want. Some people feel it is better to not mix kibble and raw together.

One of my dogs will eat all kinds of raw fruit and vegetables with gusto, and the other one will spit them out! One thing that I have done that has worked really well is to make a doggy "shake", blending fruit and vegetable together with water or broth, and adding raw liver to the mix to make it appealing to the picky one. That is always a big hit. Though again, some people feel that it is not necessary go feed fruit and veggies in a raw diet, but it certainly isn't going to hurt anything if you do.


----------



## abood

isnt blood bad for dogs , or is it okai to feed the meat that is along with blood?
and can raw diet be of te butcher leftovers??


----------



## jang

*feeding raw*

For those of you who feed rad--would you mind posting a one day menu? or one week --doesn't matter I am just trying to get a better understanding of the diet as a whole..Thanks in advance
Jan
P.S. For an adult GSD


----------



## jang

I am actually not interested in a RAD diet--more so in a RAW diet--i knew you knew that but it bugged me!
Jan


----------



## Holmeshx2

LOL yeah I figured as much. It really varies I feed once a day because Jinx only gets 20 ounces a day and if I give her just a tiny meal she'll look at me like I'm nuts and "thanks for the snack now feed me" She needs to lose a few pounds at the moment also so her portion will be getting back even more however for dinner tonight this is what she will be getting.

About 8 ounces turkey neck (Im not a big fan of necks but these are SUPER meaty necks like well over a pound a piece)
About 2 ounces chicken liver
About 6 ounces beef roast
about 4 ounces fresh/frozen/thawed beef tripe

I really try to give about 4-5 ounces of tripe with each feeding sometimes only 2 or 3 depending on if I have a precut size of muscle meat that I wont vary. 

She has one more day (after today) of the beef roast and the chicken liver so then we will be using the turkey neck, beef kidney, lamb heart, and tripe
After this bag of turkey necks is gone I'll switch over to Chicken leg quarters for my RMB depending how long they have been on the kidney I'll switch over to lamb liver then since I'm using chicken for my RMB I'll do turkey hearts for my MM and of course my beef tripe. When I switch back to turkey for my RMB I will switch form the turkey hearts to beef heart or some pork cut.


----------



## mycobraracr

I have only been feeding raw for a little over a week so take this with a grain of salt. 

Monday: Chicken quarter, boneless chicken breast, chicken gizzards, 
salmon oil, multi vitamin
Tuesday: Chicken quarter, ground beef, liver, salmon oil, multi 
vitamin
Wednesday: Whole rabbit, ground beef, kidney, raw egg, multi 
vitamin
Thursday: Pork spare ribs, boneless chicken breast,liver, salmmon oil, 
multi vitamin
And so on. I have fish but have not given it to her yet. For amounts, I use the formula on rawdogranch.com. Percentage of activity by projected adult weight. I hope this helped a little.


----------



## jang

Man you guys really work hard at this --time consuming, too, I would guess...And this is all uncooked meat?? excuse my ignorance, I do know what raw means but ya'll gotta have some strong stomachs to do this..I applaud your love for your dogs and the amount of money this must cost?! I bought a beef heart a couple of weeks ago and made treats for the dogs, and I gotta say there were some things I was cutting through that caused my eyes to water a tad.. God bless you..You are good moms. Thanks for the info, though I had no idea..
Jan


----------



## Holmeshx2

oh sorry I forgot to add supplements (they are a constant so I didnt think about them)

I give 1500 mg of ester C (vitamin C)
around 2,000 mg of salmon oil (just the capsules from the regular store for humans)
every other day I give 1 vitamin E capsule
Then I give Nupro as a multi-vitamin for her weight she is supposed to get about 3/4 of a scoop (its powdered) every day for a maintenance dose however I give 1 full scoop and I use the nupro silver which also has glucosamine complex in it.


----------



## Holmeshx2

yes its all raw and you get used to it. Part of feeding raw is finding good sources so you don't pay a fortune and a spare freezer is basically a MUST so you can buy in bulk and stock up on savings. It really doesn't take that much time a little more then feeding kibble but I spend less then 5 minutes a day doing everything for it and feeding her. 

Tripe STINKS! However, I got super used to it. Some things are a little creepy about the diet (lamb testicles being one that grossed me out) or when I was breaking turkey necks down the inside trachea tube flopped out and on my arm which definitely creeped me out because it was like a long slimy noodle/straw then my dog grabbed the end of it and slurped it off me like a noodle which just sent me over the edge on being grossed out. But, you get over it all because you know how much healthier it is for the dogs and to see how much she loves it I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## mycobraracr

To add to Holmeshx2, It doesn't take too much time. I have been going to ethnic grocery stores and buy two weeks of food at a time. I am finding I am spending about $20 a month more than a premium dog food. So I just cutt out my morning Starbucks to make up the difference  Prep time only takes me an hour or two the day I buy it. Then I fridge or freeze as needed. that way during the week when I am busy I just take out and feed just like kibble. Since feeding raw I have never seen my puppy look better or have more consistant energy. She is also finally putting on weight and has never been so excited to eat before.


----------



## Holmeshx2

I buy in bulk so I'll go buy 40 lb boxes of stuff leave them in the tub thawing once they are thawed enough for me to break apart I throw it all into gallon size freezer bags then throw it all in the big chest freezer and will take out a bag of each thing to thaw in the fridge overnight. I have my RMB in one bag MM in another tripe in another etc.. so I take it one bag of bones one bag of MM and a roll of tripe each bag is about 5 days worth so I open the bag of necks toss a 8 oz chunk in the bowl open beef roast bag toss a chunk in open liver bag toss a chunk in open tripe and grab a chunk to round off the rest of the 20 oz and bam I'm done close up all the bags throw in fridge til tomorrow take out and repeat. I'm sure I could take some time off by putting each full meal into a bag and freeze full meals but I prefer my way its just simpler for me.


----------



## onyx'girl

Article explaining the balance of calcium and phosphorus:
Balancing The Calcium/Phosphorous Ratio In A Raw Diet For Dogs


----------



## Gmthrust

Holmeshx2, in post #*22*, you wrote "... _not a big fan of necks_ ..."

I'm still in the learning process and want to thank you....(and everyone!) for writing about feeding raw. All my girls are now almost exclusively raw ....(during some of the training exercises is the exception). It's okay if you don't want to say, but hoping you will so that I can learn.....how come you're not a big fan of necks....and is it just concerning turkey necks or ....or I don't know what....lol.....thanks in advance for writing about raw feeding!


----------



## Sunflowers

This is fantastic info. Can't wait to start! Although I may draw the line at testicles...


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty

Can someone on a budget do this?


----------



## kbella999

Yes, but you really need to buy in bulk to get the savings. You will also save in other ways such as less vet bills.


WhiteWolfBeauty said:


> Can someone on a budget do this?


----------



## zookeeper

i hope this is the right spot to ask this 
i'd like some opinions on raw feeding for young puppies, did anyone do raw and kibble? our maltese is on raw and will eat BB wilderness small breed, took a year to find a food she'd eat, which is how i ended up doing the raw, she was hooked on people food and treats when we got her , she was already a year. Our new furbaby will be the first from puppy Ive tried raw with.

I read the link from somewhere on this site about goat milk and ground turkey for the first week. 

I'd love to hear what you all did with just weaned puppy.

Picking up our puppy this weekend

Got kennel, toys and baby gates etc ready. Thought I should get the food prepared too


----------



## onyx'girl

If your pup is 8 weeks, s/he should be able to handle chicken necks and ground meat just fine. Stick with chicken for the first week and slowly add in other proteins. Only a little bit of organ meat. I would order some green tripe too, so many benefits in it. A just weaned pup is usually 4-5 weeks. 
I gave my pup(who was weaned onto raw) chicken legs or thighs at 8 weeks, but he inhaled the first few meals so I decided to go with necks and ground mix. 
Make sure you are feeding at least 3 meals a day and an 8 week old pup should be getting close to 1.5# per day. At 12 weeks my pup ate 2# daily 3 meals. I dropped the mid-day meal at 16 weeks but gave a midnight snack for another few months so he wouldn't barf bile early in the morning.
Exciting time for you!!! Get some sleep before the weekend zookeeper, you'll be wishing you could have more of the zzzzz's by Monday! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## zookeeper

thank you so much for your input! we are crazy excited


----------



## GiacomoStellino

I just got my gsd a couple months ago and a friend of mine turned me onto raw food for him. I noticed the difference in his coat in a couple weeks and he smells MUCH less. I still feed him half kibble half raw but im not sure if thats ok. I read that the Blue Buffalo i feed him has some vitamins, minerals and anti oxidants im positive cannot be found in raw meat which is why i decided to continue to feed him it along with the raw meat.


----------



## MiaKodaMomma

We became very interested in the RAW diets prior to Miakoda getting a serious baterial infection but when we called the vet and asked questions about raw foods, even fruits and veggies, the vet stated sternly, "I'd advice against giving any animal raw foods." We asked why and the vet states, "There's way to many bacteria and viruses that result from raw foods." Now as an over aware eater myself, don't like additives and preservatives, well I just wanted the best for Miakoda. So as I appreciate this I'm totally confused but understand the sponsored by a kibble producer statements, I think the same way.
So a neighbor said cooked chicken is the best but I think the bones are dangerous and would never give them, another says just fruit and veggies no nuts of any kind and so on. Then the last person I spoke to said, I think a raw diet like beef, chicken and fish would make a dog go wild and crazy and basically completely nuts. I know chocolate, grapes, onions, garlic, raisins and avocados can be or are poisonous to dogs but what about nice fruit salad with some veggies on the side or frozen fruit ice-cubes? Is there a book on this that would come highly recommended? I asked the vet for a list of foods and plants which were known to be poisonous to dogs and she stated they didn't have a list like that compiled, I think that's important. Is there a book or thread with a reliable list?

I would like to give Miakoda trail mix when we go for our trail walks.
I would like to know if raw fish is alright or if that in fact is poisonous. 
Please help.


----------



## mynameisblc

MiaKodaMomma said:


> We became very interested in the RAW diets prior to Miakoda getting a serious baterial infection but when we called the vet and asked questions about raw foods, even fruits and veggies, the vet stated sternly, "I'd advice against giving any animal raw foods." We asked why and the vet states, "There's way to many bacteria and viruses that result from raw foods." Now as an over aware eater myself, don't like additives and preservatives, well I just wanted the best for Miakoda. So as I appreciate this I'm totally confused but understand the sponsored by a kibble producer statements, I think the same way.
> So a neighbor said cooked chicken is the best but I think the bones are dangerous and would never give them, another says just fruit and veggies no nuts of any kind and so on. Then the last person I spoke to said, I think a raw diet like beef, chicken and fish would make a dog go wild and crazy and basically completely nuts. I know chocolate, grapes, onions, garlic, raisins and avocados can be or are poisonous to dogs but what about nice fruit salad with some veggies on the side or frozen fruit ice-cubes? Is there a book on this that would come highly recommended? I asked the vet for a list of foods and plants which were known to be poisonous to dogs and she stated they didn't have a list like that compiled, I think that's important. Is there a book or thread with a reliable list?
> 
> I would like to give Miakoda trail mix when we go for our trail walks.
> I would like to know if raw fish is alright or if that in fact is poisonous.
> Please help.



Uhh... Cooking the bones will change the molecular structure of the bone and that is what dogs choke on. But a raw meat and a non-cooked bone is perfectly fine for dogs and I don't think there has ever been an incident of a dog choking on a non-cooked bone. Also dogs aren't vegetarians  so they should eat meat and not a full veggie meal. Adding SOME veggies are fine though. This information is just my 8 months of research and still learning .


----------



## MiaKodaMomma

mynameisblc said:


> Uhh... Cooking the bones will change the molecular structure of the bone and that is what dogs choke on. But a raw meat and a non-cooked bone is perfectly fine for dogs and I don't think there has ever been an incident of a dog choking on a non-cooked bone. Also dogs aren't vegetarians  so they should eat meat and not a full veggie meal. Adding SOME veggies are fine though. This information is just my 8 months of research and still learning .


I agree and as stated I would never give cooked bones to an animal. Is there a book on RAW diets and such or did you learn here on how to feed? I have a ton of questions but don't want to repost questions others have already asked. I prefer my dog to have the RAW diet and not the store bought kibble diet.

Recently we had a scare and Koda somehow got a bacterial infection of the stomach and the vet isn't sure how, but the vet bill states it was serious. Koda is well now but I fear her getting ill again. I could barely control my emotions when she went without eating or drinking for a few hours, so I don't want her nor us to go through that again. Thanks for responding. A Vegan dog :laugh:


----------



## Kev

When feeding raw, the bacteria would not affect the dog because raw passes the digestive system faster so all the dirty stuff cannot harbour and multiply

A dog going wild on raw is a myth. He probably saw a dog resource guarding his food


----------



## MiaKodaMomma

Okay so now I have taken complete time and read the rawdogranch information and now know that fish is not poison to dogs. I know how to prepare it and where to buy if I want to go that route, fortunately for us we have a butcher (because we like to help out the farmers) so I think the next step is to call and see if they provide a RAW package and if not just order what is needed. The only question left is, do I still continue to give the fish oil or glucosamine? If I'm correct the glucosamine is for calcium but if the RAW diet has bones isn't there enough calcium? I think this is all the questions for now thank you so much.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Ohh, I can share this here:

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: Raw Feeding for Dogs: Frequently Asked Questions (Part 1)


----------



## MiaKodaMomma

Wild Wolf said:


> Ohh, I can share this here:
> 
> K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: Raw Feeding for Dogs: Frequently Asked Questions (Part 1)


Thank You


----------



## mynameisblc

MiaKodaMomma said:


> I agree and as stated I would never give cooked bones to an animal. Is there a book on RAW diets and such or did you learn here on how to feed? I have a ton of questions but don't want to repost questions others have already asked. I prefer my dog to have the RAW diet and not the store bought kibble diet.
> 
> Recently we had a scare and Koda somehow got a bacterial infection of the stomach and the vet isn't sure how, but the vet bill states it was serious. Koda is well now but I fear her getting ill again. I could barely control my emotions when she went without eating or drinking for a few hours, so I don't want her nor us to go through that again. Thanks for responding. A Vegan dog :laugh:


Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch
Go to the Raw Feeding section on the left and that might answer most of the questions you have.

You feed 50% raw meaty bones(meat with bones in it), 45% muscle meat(meat without bones), and 5% organ meat(heart is a muscle meat, not an organ meat).

You feed 2-3% of body weight, which would be 2lbs for my dog.

An example of a meal would be:
50% Chicken Leg Quarters
45% Ground Beef
5% Liver and kidney
I'll add an egg once a week and supplement with Grizzly Salmon Oil
I don't supplement Glucosamine/Chondroitin. Turkey Necks are a good source of that.

Hope that website helps!


----------



## mynameisblc

Only supplements I use are the Grizzly Salmon Oil, daily


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Question- when Mikko eats something like a drumstick he moves it back and forth through his mouth, chewing the bone inside very well, but once the bone is chewed, he gulps it whole. As long as the bone is crushed well, does this matter?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Question- when Mikko eats something like a drumstick he moves it back and forth through his mouth, chewing the bone inside very well, but once the bone is chewed, he gulps it whole. As long as the bone is crushed well, does this matter?
> 
> Thanks!


That is how he is supposed to eat.


----------



## jprice103

Sunflowers said:


> That is how he is supposed to eat.


It is still scary to watch! I'm still new to feeding raw, and Panzer just swallows things whole, so I've been cutting them up a little more. He is teething and missing quite a few teeth...and I am SO petrified that he'll choke!! Very much looking forward to the big boy teeth so I don't have to cut through bones anymore!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Sunflowers said:


> That is how he is supposed to eat.


Well, don't I feel silly :blush:

He's always eaten this way, but for some reason I got it stuck in my head recently that they should tear the meat from the bones. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bear GSD

I really admire the time and decication that everyone has devoted to feeding their dogs a raw diet. I am currently feeding my pup Orijen that I switched over from Natural Balance LID and he is still loose in the poop department I am now considering switching him to a raw diet. 
First, should I switch cold turkey or gradual? Also I don't have the freezer capacity to go bulk or the time to devote to preparation so I was wondering if premade raw was just as good an option?
I went onto Lauri's web site and she listed a few premade company's. 
The one in particular I was interested in was Bravo.
Does anyone have any experiences with this company?
Thanks for all of these informative posts and thanks to Lauri & the Gang for an awesome website!
Victoria


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Bear GSD said:


> I really admire the time and decication that everyone has devoted to feeding their dogs a raw diet. I am currently feeding my pup Orijen that I switched over from Natural Balance LID and he is still loose in the poop department I am now considering switching him to a raw diet.
> First, should I switch cold turkey or gradual? Also I don't have the freezer capacity to go bulk or the time to devote to preparation so I was wondering if premade raw was just as good an option?
> I went onto Lauri's web site and she listed a few premade company's.
> The one in particular I was interested in was Bravo.
> Does anyone have any experiences with this company?
> Thanks for all of these informative posts and thanks to Lauri & the Gang for an awesome website!
> Victoria


I didn't want to do all of the butchering and we don't buy in bulk. We buy a pet grind containing beef neck meat and organ meat from the local university's meat processing center, chicken necks/backs from a farmer's market, canned fish, Blue Ridge Beef's premade venison and turkey for variety, and local whole rabbits- the only thing that requires butchering.

Personally, I prefer the premade diets that don't have fruits/veggies in them. Since the grind I get doesn't have bones, I add the chicken necks/backs and sometimes drumsticks or similar for bone and that adds the benefit of keeping teeth clean.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Well, don't I feel silly :blush:
> 
> He's always eaten this way, but for some reason I got it stuck in my head recently that they should tear the meat from the bones.
> 
> Thanks!


Only when the bone is too large to consume.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Bear GSD said:


> I really admire the time and decication that everyone has devoted to feeding their dogs a raw diet. I am currently feeding my pup Orijen that I switched over from Natural Balance LID and he is still loose in the poop department I am now considering switching him to a raw diet.
> First, should I switch cold turkey or gradual? Also I don't have the freezer capacity to go bulk or the time to devote to preparation so I was wondering if premade raw was just as good an option?
> I went onto Lauri's web site and she listed a few premade company's.
> The one in particular I was interested in was Bravo.
> Does anyone have any experiences with this company?
> Thanks for all of these informative posts and thanks to Lauri & the Gang for an awesome website!
> Victoria


I switched Gabe cold turkey, and he took to it beautifully. Your pup might not, but I don't know. They're all different. Is your pup typically a picky eater?


My concerns with premade raw are twofold:

1) Do you know all the ingredients? Make sure that you do. Even thought it's raw, they could still be sticking a lot of unhealthy fillers in it. Not all do, of course, but choose carefully.

2) It's more expensive. I have been getting my meat from Sam's Club and a local small grocery store that caters to our Hispanic population (which means a lot of the good stuff that other grocery stores don't carry: pork liver, tongue, chicken feet, sweetbreads, etc. I LOVE this store!) and through these two, Lately, with practice, I've managed to keep my costs to a little more than a dollar per pound. I've seen high-quality premade raw meals selling for $6 a pound. 

If you can get around both of those things to your own satisfaction, go for it.


----------



## Gretchen

dogless said:


> How do raw feeders handle vacations, like a week long without access to a freezer? How long can the raw be kept NOT frozen before feeding?


Check out the brand, The Honest Kitchen, dehydrated raw food with meats and veggies, some formulas have grains others are grain free.

The difference in using this is that our dog's stools seem to be bulkier, larger, but still fairly firm. Still stools are much better than using kibble for us.


----------



## Gretchen

Bear GSD said:


> I really admire the time and decication that everyone has devoted to feeding their dogs a raw diet. I am currently feeding my pup Orijen that I switched over from Natural Balance LID and he is still loose in the poop department I am now considering switching him to a raw diet.
> First, should I switch cold turkey or gradual? Also I don't have the freezer capacity to go bulk or the time to devote to preparation so I was wondering if premade raw was just as good an option?
> I went onto Lauri's web site and she listed a few premade company's.
> The one in particular I was interested in was Bravo.
> Does anyone have any experiences with this company?
> Thanks for all of these informative posts and thanks to Lauri & the Gang for an awesome website!
> Victoria


We use pre-made raw. The brands in my area are Nature's Variety and Primal. Don't have any experience with Bravo, but as far as switching, we give one meal a day raw and never had any negative side effects from the first time we introduced it. The reason we don't give raw 100% is price and I like that the kibble or dehydrated raw have vitamins and supplements in it. But believe me, if loose stools are a problem, just switching to one meal a day raw will give you a 100% improvement in stools.


----------



## jprice103

Gretchen said:


> Check out the brand, The Honest Kitchen, dehydrated raw food with meats and veggies, some formulas have grains others are grain free.
> 
> The difference in using this is that our dog's stools seem to be bulkier, larger, but still fairly firm. Still stools are much better than using kibble for us.


I use Honest Kitchen Preference (just veggies) as a suppliment to the raw meat I feed, but am considering getting the version with meat for when I go on vacation in July. My daughter is not too happy about having to feed raw while I am away, so I think I might just use that for that week.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

jprice103 said:


> I use Honest Kitchen Preference (just veggies) as a suppliment to the raw meat I feed, but am considering getting the version with meat for when I go on vacation in July. My daughter is not too happy about having to feed raw while I am away, so I think I might just use that for that week.


I LOVE The Honest Kitchen Products when I run out of meat or for vacation! I mostly love it b/c it is 100% human grade ingredients processed in a human grade facility. It's the *only* dry dog food I know of (to date) that is allowed to carry the FDA seal that it is human grade!:laugh:
If I can't make my own food, this is the one I'd use! You can also add raw meat to it to raise the protein, if you choose. I contacted Kat Pennick at HK and got the ratio's to use.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Only when the bone is too large to consume.


Ahh yes that is what I was thinking of! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Thunder storm

Do you have to switch up a dogs diet with a variety of different meat? I have a good connection on whole chickens and really don't want to spend more on beef or turkey if I can give my dog 1/2 of a whole chicken each day. I throw in some beef heart and kidneys to complete the diet. Could I just give him the same meal for years?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Thunder storm said:


> Do you have to switch up a dogs diet with a variety of different meat? I have a good connection on whole chickens and really don't want to spend more on beef or turkey if I can give my dog 1/2 of a whole chicken each day. I throw in some beef heart and kidneys to complete the diet. Could I just give him the same meal for years?


Yes, in order to provide a balanced diet containing all of the necessary nutrients, you have to give different proteins. On the Raw Dog Ranch site, Lauri recommends 3-5 different protein sources.

I base my dog's diet on mostly beef and chicken, but add turkey, venison, and fish (used to be able to get rabbit too) a couple times a week.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

How do you tell if you are providing your dog with everything he needs? 

What will their coat or poop or whatever look like:
I know if you feed too much bone, you'll see it in the poop.
What about too little bone? Watery poop?
Too little organ meat?
Too much organ meat?
Not enough variety?


----------



## Sadie182

Hi Guys 

Right ok, we have 3 year old german shepherd dog named Thor and he is gorgeous! He has elbow displaysia but his hips are fine. 

We have fed him on a number of different foods, he was on bakers for a while and when i found out this was a terrible dog food we changed to other brands however this is effecting his skin and he is very sensitive and riffy. To help him with this he has a little olive oil on his dinner. 
I do however want the best for my dog. 

I think his average weight is about 6 stone.

So the questions. 

For his weight how much meat will he need per day (grams please)?
what types of meat should i feed him? (i just want a basic idea of what he should have a day to get the best nutriets)
should i include egg and fish? would tinned tuna be ok?
How often? 
what is a must have? 
Can i buy it from the supermarket i.e Aldi? 
should i gradually introduce it to him? or mix with his normal dry food for a couple of weeks? 
will he have side affects while changing over?
supplements? where do i get them from?
should i include veg?

i think that is it. i have ordered a few books to read but i prefer to here peoples opinions also i am pregnant and due in 8 weeks time so would like get this established before the baby comes. 

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Sadie182

Is a lamb chop a RMB? Thanks


----------



## jourdan

I am having trouble getting my guy to eat bones . He loves him some ground beef which I mix with veggies for his veggie content. Would it be a good idea to supplement with bone meal until he adjust to eating the bones all the time and do you have any brand suggestions? I just want whats best for him and I know that taking the time and providing him raw is the best but I feel like hes not balanced. Thanks


----------



## billsharp

Jourdan, try different types of bones. Beef and pork ribs, venison ribs, neck bones of any animal, lamb bones, whole uncooked poultry carcasses, chicken feet-- just no hard leg bones or any cooked bone at all. Also try whole raw fish--it contains small amounts of bone.

Our problem is organ meat--she won't eat any. Let me know if you find a solution for that one!


----------



## jourdan

Thanks for the tips! We don't feed chicken turns out it was the reason he scratched so much. 

Well he also turns his nose at whole hearts and gizzards so I just finely blend them with his veggie and ground meat mix at night. However he does go after the liver I give him but it upsets his stomach so he only gets it a few times a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Castlemaid

Sadie182 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Right ok, we have 3 year old german shepherd dog named Thor and he is gorgeous! He has elbow displaysia but his hips are fine.
> 
> We have fed him on a number of different foods, he was on bakers for a while and when i found out this was a terrible dog food we changed to other brands however this is effecting his skin and he is very sensitive and riffy. To help him with this he has a little olive oil on his dinner.
> I do however want the best for my dog.
> 
> I think his average weight is about 6 stone.


Sorry about the late answer - can you give Thor's weight in lbs or kgms? Us North Americans (even Canadians) are not familiar with stones. 



> So the questions.
> 
> For his weight how much meat will he need per day (grams please)?


I'm really lazy and have never bothered to calculate grams. I start with about 2 lbs of raw a day, keep a close eye on my dogs' condition, and adjust up or down as needed. My Rottie mix is 65 lbs and puts on weight easily - she gets about 1 to 1.5 lbs a day. My GSD is 82 lbs and is very active, tall and lean - he needs more to stay in good weight. He gets 2 to 3 lbs a day. 



> what types of meat should i feed him? (i just want a basic idea of what he should have a day to get the best nutriets)


Different meats have different nutritional profiles, and different good/bad omega oil ratios. I have read that the most nutritious meat (for people) is pork - but still not perfect. So we in order to feed a balanced diet, the thing to remember is to feed variety: chicken, turkey, pork, beef, fish, rabbit, lamb and any other food-animal that you can think of. I've fed Buffalo, deer, quail, duck (dogs did NOT like the quail and duck - how strange!). 

When feeding raw pork, find out about the risk of Trichinosis in your area. Trichinosis has pretty much been eliminated from pork in North America, but I don't know about other countries. If Trichinosis if common, you may not want to feed raw pork. 



> should i include egg and fish? would tinned tuna be ok?
> How often?


Oh yes! Excellent food sources. I feed about a whole raw egg once a day, and add fish every other day or so. One of my dogs does not care for raw fish so I give a can of sardines or tuna or salmon two-three times a week. 



> what is a must have?


Things that have made feeding raw a lot easier for me are a good pair of kitchen shears for cutting up chicken, and a small hack-saw for cutting up bigger bones like turkey, or the deer bones I get from my hunting friends. 



> Can i buy it from the supermarket i.e Aldi?


Yes, I buy most of my stuff at the supermarket - I stock up when things go on sale. You can find meat suppliers that will sell at a low price too. 



> should i gradually introduce it to him? or mix with his normal dry food for a couple of weeks?


I'd go slow, but start with only one source of protein for a week to start with. Give ONLY chicken for a week, then add some beef for a week, etc .



> will he have side affects while changing over?


You dog may experience some runny poops at first. Should clear up in a few days. 



> supplements? where do i get them from?
> should i include veg?


I supplement with Salmon Oil and Vitamin D. Supplements won't hurt - bun avoid supplementing with Calcium. Too much calcium is not good.


----------



## NOV3LTYCROSS

I just made the switch to raw and fed my boy a chicken quarter this afternoon in his crate for dinner. My wife is concerned with him dragging it all over the crate and getting it on his paws and fur and then passing salmonella around the house; and possibly to her because she is pregnant. Obviously I can clean the crate but any recommendations for cleaning him off?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

NOV3LTYCROSS said:


> I just made the switch to raw and fed my boy a chicken quarter this afternoon in his crate for dinner. My wife is concerned with him dragging it all over the crate and getting it on his paws and fur and then passing salmonella around the house; and possibly to her because she is pregnant. Obviously I can clean the crate but any recommendations for cleaning him off?


Most likely he will clean himself off.  You can put a large bath towel in his crate when you feed him and then just wash them.


----------



## Erron1116

*State of confusion*

So i just left from the vet with my new puppy jigga who previously stated is a german shepherd. She is 14 weeks and 4 days and only weighed 21lbs. The vet said she is underweight and her coat is dry. I have been feeding her a raw diet following every meal to the tee! My dog is actually getting the reverse of The benefits that a raw diet is suppose to have. The vet said all of her problems are from the raw diet and i need to switch her to kibble. Are there any raw feeders out there please tell me your opinions and suggestions. She doesnt have any worms or parasites either! And also she was 12lbs at about 9 weeks


----------



## rdease

I have a 14 1/2 week old male GSD. I brought him home at 10 weeks old and was on kibble. I have changed his diet to RAW this week. He had a skin infection, which the vet gave me antibiotics for him. He scratches at two spots. I feel very confident that changing his diet is going to clear these issues. Just after 3 days his coat is less dull, he is so excited at meal time and he doesn't look bloated like he did before. He energy level is higher as well. Any advise or experience in feeding puppy RAW, please share. Thanks,


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Hi Erron1116,
It is VERY unfortunate that you are having this experience with your pup when you are trying to do the best for him. I've been feeding raw for 19 years and have never seen this! 
Everyone has a different type of raw diet that they follow and have different opinions of what to add and what not to add. I would assume that you are feeding organs, muscle meat and bones at particular percentages each and rotating your meat.
I personally include a multiple vitamin/mineral and the following below since it is not a "fresh kill" for the dog and certain nutrients are deficient because of this.
I use mostly human grade products for better quality unless the pet food company uses organic/and or human grade ingredients. Pet food companies typically use inexpensive lower quality ingredients. IMHO, if a product is cheap…..it’s probably not going to give you the results you are expecting.
Start each oil at half dose so as not to cause gut upset. Work up to regular dose as you see fit for each individual dog.

*Digestive Enzyme/Probiotic Combination Powder:* “Digest All Plus” The Wholistic Pet

*Krill Oil*: Given on days when not feeding fish. Or every other day.
• 250mg daily for small dogs and toy breeds (1-14 lbs)
• 500mg daily for small dogs (15-29 lbs)
• 1000mg daily for medium dogs (30-49 lbs)
• 1500mg mg daily for large dogs (50-79 lbs)
• 2000mg daily for dogs 80+ lbs
Krill Oil capsules (60 per bottle): 1 bottle - Mercola.com 60 capsules = $25. For puppies or small dogs: Krill Oil For Pets - Mercola.com pump spray 116 ml = $25

*Hemp Oil – Cold Pressed:* When feeding Beef: provides the linoleic acid that the beef is missing. Overall ratio of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids is improved. This is found in the refrigerator section of your local health food store. 1 cup of food = ½ teaspoon, 2 cups of food = 1 teaspoon. *Nutiva:* *12 ounces about $10.50*

*Flax Oil – Cold Pressed:* When feeding Fowl: To increase the linoleic acid and the alpha linoleic acid in ratio of 2:1 to 6:1. This is found in the refrigerator section of your local health food store. 1 cup of food = ½ teaspoon, 2 cups of food = 1 teaspoon. *Barleens*: *12 ounces about $13.00

*
*You could also add Coconut Oil*: anti-viral, anti-fungal, anti-bacterial properties. Also, promotes a healthy balance of organisms in the gut. 1 teaspoon per 10 to 20 pounds. USDA Organic, raw, cold pressed, no hexane, non-gmo, unrefined, chemical free, glass jar. Found in the health food store.” *Nutiva”* 15 ounces = $11. “*Garden Of Life*” 16 ounces = $15.50

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Breitbach343

How much raw food do you feed a puppy? and how much once they become an adult? How many meals a day? Also a easy and cheap recipe if you have one.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Feeding raw is a “life style”, and commitment, for your dog AND you! It’s not just a simple recipe. You can’t just go to the store, purchase a package of cut up chicken, feed it every day to your dog and expect acceptable results, because a package of chicken does NOT contain the vital life nutrients that a dog needs.
It can be as expensive or a cheap as the foot work you are willing to put into it! 

Dr. Karen Becker, DVM, says that she is “seeing more and more “raw fed dogs’” come into her clinic with medical problems because the raw feeding is done incorrectly.”
Just as the FDA requires kibble to be a balanced diet, feeding raw also needs to be balanced because your dog is not eating a “fresh kill” which contain all of the nutrients and roughage needed for maximum health.
I would suggest that you down load Steve Brown’s ABC Way for $1.95, make his recipe (which this small book contains), and try it for a month, just on the weekends to see if it is something that you can commit to full time. It will give you the experience you need of feeding raw. It is found here: See Spot Live Longer the ABC Way - Electronic Download | Product Catalog
The diet consists of animal hearts, sardines, eggs, and vegetables and shows you how much to make for the size of your dog. Steve Brown also gives facts and information about a dogs health, activity, allergies, arthritis, inflammation, performance and other thought provoking items in this 40 page booklet.
If you decide that raw is for you, contact a raw feeder from this blog to mentor you, or purchase one or two of the following books to guide you through the process.

“Real Food For Healthy Cats & Dogs” *(May 1, 2013)* by Dr. Karen Becker & Beth Taylor Amazon.com: real food for healthy cats and dogs: Books 


“Give Your Dog A Bone” by Ian Billingsworth Amazon.com: Give Your Dog a Bone: The Practical Commonsense Way to Feed Dogs for a Long Healthy Life (9780646160283): Ian Billinghurst: Books 


“Natural Nutrition” by Kymythy Schultze 



 

“Raw Dog Food” by Carina Beth MacDonald Welcome to Dogwise.com

 Or even pay for a consultation by someone like: Sabine Contreras: Better Dog Care, Better Dog Nutrition - Creating Healthy Lifestyles for Canines: Philosophy 

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Breitbach343

Momto2GSDs said:


> Feeding raw is a “life style”, and commitment, for your dog AND you! It’s not just a simple recipe. You can’t just go to the store, purchase a package of cut up chicken, feed it every day to your dog and expect acceptable results, because a package of chicken does NOT contain the vital life nutrients that a dog needs.
> It can be as expensive or a cheap as the foot work you are willing to put into it!
> 
> Dr. Karen Becker, DVM, says that she is “seeing more and more “raw fed dogs’” come into her clinic with medical problems because the raw feeding is done incorrectly.”
> Just as the FDA requires kibble to be a balanced diet, feeding raw also needs to be balanced because your dog is not eating a “fresh kill” which contain all of the nutrients and roughage needed for maximum health.
> I would suggest that you down load Steve Brown’s ABC Way for $1.95, make his recipe (which this small book contains), and try it for a month, just on the weekends to see if it is something that you can commit to full time. It will give you the experience you need of feeding raw. It is found here: See Spot Live Longer the ABC Way - Electronic Download | Product Catalog
> The diet consists of animal hearts, sardines, eggs, and vegetables and shows you how much to make for the size of your dog. Steve Brown also gives facts and information about a dogs health, activity, allergies, arthritis, inflammation, performance and other thought provoking items in this 40 page booklet.
> If you decide that raw is for you, contact a raw feeder from this blog to mentor you, or purchase one or two of the following books to guide you through the process.
> 
> “Real Food For Healthy Cats & Dogs” *(May 1, 2013)* by Dr. Karen Becker & Beth Taylor Amazon.com: real food for healthy cats and dogs: Books
> 
> 
> “Give Your Dog A Bone” by Ian Billingsworth Amazon.com: Give Your Dog a Bone: The Practical Commonsense Way to Feed Dogs for a Long Healthy Life (9780646160283): Ian Billinghurst: Books
> 
> 
> “Natural Nutrition” by Kymythy Schultze Amazon.com: Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats (9781561706365): Kymythy Schultze: Books
> 
> 
> “Raw Dog Food” by Carina Beth MacDonald Welcome to Dogwise.com
> 
> Or even pay for a consultation by someone like: Sabine Contreras: Better Dog Care, Better Dog Nutrition - Creating Healthy Lifestyles for Canines: Philosophy
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Moms


Thanks! I will take a look at the book! I will try it on our Great Dane (3 years old) once i get all the information from the books to CORRECTLY start him on a raw food diet. And once we get our GSD puppy this November we will have some experience with the raw food. thanks again.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Breitbach343 said:


> Thanks! I will take a look at the book! I will try it on our Great Dane (3 years old) once i get all the information from the books to CORRECTLY start him on a raw food diet. And once we get our GSD puppy this November we will have some experience with the raw food. thanks again.


You are most welcome!
Feel free to pm me any time.
A raw diet will consist of meats other than hearts, but you'll get the idea from this "week-end" diet!
Happy shopping!


----------



## LeoRose

Why do people not warn you about the *CRUNCH *of a dog chewing a turkey wing? I've only gotten brave enough to feed a whole hunk of meat and bone in the past few days (mostly feed kibble), and I just cringe when I hear them crunching on the bones.


----------



## Flutter

It's disgusting to me too. As soon as our dog hears the crunch though he goes nuts


----------



## LeoRose

I wouldn't say it's "disgusting, just kind of unnerving.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Flutter said:


> It's disgusting to me too. As soon as our dog hears the crunch though he goes nuts


Ohhhhh.... the little things that fill our dogs with JOY!!!!


----------



## gville_dogmom

Which raw meaty bones are "better" for large dogs such as GSDs? Are chicken necks too small? How long is the "average" consumption time for a chicken neck? I ask because I just fed my pup his first raw meaty bone, which was a single chicken neck (I removed most of the extra skin). I was under the impression that it would take him at least 15-20 minutes to chew it all up, but he first broke it in half, and then crunched up each half in about 10 seconds each. I did not see how small the pieces were after he was done chewing and crunching(obviously) but he had no problem swallowing. Now I am concerned the pieces might cause a blockage in his intestines? Am I worrying for no reason? Help a RMB newbie!!


----------



## Glenfiddich

quick question:*how about raw diet and hip dysplasia?* because i m about to change dog food and i was thinking raw but i m not really sure...


----------



## Ace GSD

Glenfiddich said:


> quick question:*how about raw diet and hip dysplasia?* because i m about to change dog food and i was thinking raw but i m not really sure...


Im not sure if there are any relation between raw feeding and hip dysplasia to my understanding ( im a noob by the way )
But isn't Hip/joint problems determined by genetics and growth control ? Too much weight on young puppies will result too much stress on the hip and joints .


----------



## jackiej

I have been thinking of starting a RAW diet and I am starting my research! This forum is invaluable to me. I have never even heard of feeding raw before. I told my bf i was thinking and he was not really on board, worries it will be too much, a waste since he thinks "he is a dog and he will be fine with his regular dog food." I just want Atlas to have the best, healthiest life he can have! 

Looking forward to learning about raw diet. I have seen a lot of people say they put raw fish and raw egg... i know this is probably a dumb question, but every site i have read about "what not to feed your dog" has stated that raw egg and raw fish is NOT good for dog, can someone enlighten me on this?


----------



## Castlemaid

I think the warning about raw fish has to do with parasites. Freezing the fish first for at least a couple of weeks before feeding should take care of that, though. 

As for raw eggs, that is a bit more controversial. Most of the arguement against raw eggs is due to a protein in the egg white called avidin, which binds with biotin and makes it unavalable for the body to use. The arguement goes that excess raw egg consuption will cause biotin dificiency over the long term. Mind you, there hasn't been any studies that I know of that would show that long term consumptions of raw eggs will cause biotin deficiencies though, only warnings from concerned sources. However, the yolk is very rich in biotin, richer than the white is in avidin, so the theory goes that there will be still a lot of biotin left over for the body to use. 

I know some people prefer to feed raw eggs sparingly because of this, other will lightly cook the eggs. Cooking deactivates the avidin, so all the biotin in the yolk is available to the dog. 

I feed a raw egg or two several times a week, and for good measure, I often feed it when I'm giving liver, as liver is a very rich source of biotin, just to be safe. Overall, if you feed a balanced raw diet, (i.e. - more than just raw eggs), there is really no reason to worry about biotin deficiency.


----------



## Zeus22

*Normal*



LeoRose said:


> Why do people not warn you about the *CRUNCH *of a dog chewing a turkey wing? I've only gotten brave enough to feed a whole hunk of meat and bone in the past few days (mostly feed kibble), and I just cringe when I hear them crunching on the bones.


I've been feeding Zeus a raw diet for half a year. The crunch is normal. Its what they do in the wild. Keeps them healthy.


----------



## Secretariat

Is feeding raw ground-pork bad for German Shepherds?
Thanks.


----------



## lhczth

Not in the USA, but maybe in your location. I would do some research about the prevalence of trichinosis in the Philippines.


----------



## Secretariat

By the way, if I may ask, in feeding all raw food to a dog, does it get the necessary minerals?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shooter8571

*bones*

I have been researching the raw diet and plan on switching my dogs over to it as soon as this last bag of kibble is gone. I see a lot of talk about chicken bones and my question is, are there any bones that are not good for the dogs (I know cooked bones are not good) pork chops, ribs, knuckles, neckbones, oxtails?

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Castlemaid

That would depend on what your dog can handle. Some may be too hard for some dogs to chew up, others may not have any issues. I found that I was okay with pork ribs, pork chops, pig's feet/knuckles, and smaller sized turkey bones. If the bones were too much for them, they would barf up bone pieces or pass larger pieces in their stool. So you can try different things and just see how your dog handles them. 

My dogs wouldn't eat the pork neck bones, they were more like recreational bones for them.

Though many people do feed neck bones and other type of bigger bones (other than chicken) with no issues. I had one dog that ate entire fish - head, bones and all - raw. My other dog does won't eat raw fish, so special him, he gets cooked fish filets and canned salmon! Once your dog does well on chicken, you can start adding a few other types of bones, one at a time, and see how your dog handles them.


----------



## shooter8571

Thanks so much


----------



## Secretariat

If I may ask, should the vegetables in a raw food diet for dogs be cooked or not?
Thanks.


----------



## Galathiel

You started a thread ... please don't ask multiple times about the same topic.


----------

